# Assassin's Solid



## Blake-R (Apr 11, 2007)

For all you Metal Gear Solid fans :thumb: :thumb:






Did You Like It :lol: :lol: .

Honestly cannot wait for this game!.


----------



## R1ch85 (Mar 26, 2008)

looks great, tho seen as the video was posted on April 1st im a bit sceptical of whether it was just an exercise in video creation to fool us all lol. Assassin doesnt look right in an MGS environment  

still, cant wait for MGS4! :thumb:


----------



## Blake-R (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry mate i should have said it was an april fools!! Just a bit of fun they were having. But the graphics look stunning!


----------

